# Hay suppliers in West Lothian/Lanarkshire



## Shutterbug (27 February 2013)

I'm on a yard near Blackridge and wonder if anyone can recommend a hay supplier who will deliver to this area?  And a cost would be nice too


----------



## aimsymc (27 February 2013)

Hi, I work in feed shop and we deliver. Only small bales though. Great quality and always plenty.


----------



## aimsymc (27 February 2013)

In lanarkshire should have said lol. Where about is blackridge


----------



## Shutterbug (27 February 2013)

Blackridge is out past Plains and Cruix. How much are small bales?


----------



## aimsymc (7 March 2013)

Sorry I've not replied to this, small bales are 5.25 great quality timothy hay.


----------



## Shutterbug (7 March 2013)

aimsymc said:



			Sorry I've not replied to this, small bales are 5.25 great quality timothy hay.
		
Click to expand...

I found a supplier for big round bales but this is handy to know - can you PM me where you guys are in case I need to come pick some bales up?


----------



## Gael (14 February 2014)

aimsymc said:



			Sorry I've not replied to this, small bales are 5.25 great quality timothy hay.
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure if you are still able to deliver small hay bales to the blackridge area?if is am interested in buying some!!!
thanks


----------



## Lamc (14 February 2014)

http://www.centralsaddlery.co.uk/ho...ay-and-haylage/hay-square-conventional-bales/
Free delivery on orders over £50


----------

